# Bean selection



## megotcoffee (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi,

Im new to coffee and recently bought a trailer. Im looking to sell decent coffee with a long term goal of owning a coffee shop. I live near Lincoln and I am looking to use a decent quality bean. Obviously I still want a decent profit margin but I want to provide a decent cup.

The previous owner suggested cafesociety beans but I had a bad experience with customer service and dont really rate the bean that much.

Any suggestions?


----------



## fishy1111 (Dec 11, 2016)

Check out Ferraris coffee bridgend. Im using their beans and i really like them. They were very helpful and gave me a decent amount of beans to try at home. Sensible price too..

sent..... by me.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Any of the Roaster advertisers on here who help to support the forum and keep it cost free offer wholesale sales of quality beans: Coffee Compass, Rave, Bella Barista, Has Bean, cast iron, Small batch, Coffeebean van and roast (Andy also posts under the name @coffeebean) etc to mention just some of them. Just refresh the page a few times to see the banner advertising at the top and bottom.

Really does depend on what you want to spend vs a quality cup, the long game would be to build repeat custom based on a quality cup with a slightly smaller profit margin than find the cheapest beans at a much higher margin with no repeats however, understand the need to make a profit









Fresh quality beans stored well and rotated quickly could be the thing that makes you stand out from the competition (Andy above may be able to offer further advice as he also runs a van)

Hope of help and if none of the above useful you may also want to ask around locally to see if there is a local roaster to you and strike up a relationship which could be good long term.

John


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

you need to have an idea as to what you want though. You might like really light roasted beans and your customers might hate them for example. Everyone on here has their favourite roaster and I would promote Richard at Coffee Compass. They will talk to you and make something up for you if nothing off the shelf suits. Your profit margins ought to be enough to let you buy a decent bean....I would look to a decent blend rather than a single origin


----------

